# Creatine question



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 13, 2002)

hi i am new to weight lifting and i dont really get how to use supplements. right now i have two bottles of creatine one is- Mega Creatine Fuel by Twin Lab its 1200 mg per capsule it says to take 3-6 capsules daily

 the other one is Hardcore formula creatine caps by Precision engineered they are 700 mg per capsule it says take 6 capsules.

 my question is how am i supposed to take them? before or after workout? and isnt 6 capsules too much? thank you for your time


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 13, 2002)

also i forgot to ask if i am supposed to take it during days i am not working out


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2002)

Typically 2-3 grams post work-out

Here is a good article/FAQ to read --> http://www.ironmagazine.com/creatine1.htm


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 14, 2002)

When I first started using creatine, I used those Twin Lab capsules.  They are WAAAAAAAAAAAAY overpriced.  I saved a lot of money and got better results using powder I bought off the internet.  Plus, check out the ingredients on the Twin Labs bottle.  Lots of funky stuff in there that I am not familiar with.  Stick to a 100% pure powder, and you know all you are taking in is creatine.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Jan 14, 2002)

Pemburu answered a question about creatine for me not too long ago. This article was a great help. So hopefully it will help you as well. Check it out....http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catcrea.htm


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 14, 2002)

powder form caps have there place though,if your travling and need to take them,i used to break them open in a bottle of grape juice.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 14, 2002)

ok thanks guys


----------



## mustangman (Jan 21, 2002)

Optimum Nutrition makes caps that are plain creatine, I use them because they are measured out, unlike my spoon and powder!


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KANE_VICIOUS *_
> hi i am new to weight lifting and i dont really get how to use supplements.



I think if you are very new, other that glutamine and protien you won`t really need anything.


----------



## archer (Jan 22, 2002)

when did you guys start creatine?
after 6 months ? 12? 
or when your gains slow down?

thx


----------

